# Budgie Breeders in North Yorkshire area



## akuma 天

Can anyone recommend any good Budgie breeders in the North Yorkshire area, although I can stretch to travelling to Leeds for a really good breeder.

I am interested in getting one after looking after some for a friend.

Please dont point me to any random breeders club websites as I have tried that all ready and they are about as useful as, well something thats not very useful when it comes to finding addresses and contact numbers.


----------



## Nix

I'm looking for a budgie for a mate as well. We were pointed to the breeders club. Someone posted the link to me in the avian section. Worth a punt. If we go to see some which are good will let you know.


----------



## oldtyme

i know a lkad that got for sale 

spangle hen + baby blue colour cock breeding pair

pair spangles hen +cock

pair olives hen + cock

lutino cock + rainbow hen

pair olives hen + cock

young pair budgies just paired hen + cock

2 more young budgies

2 fifes canarys yellow hen+ cock


----------



## akuma 天

Nix said:


> I'm looking for a budgie for a mate as well. We were pointed to the breeders club. Someone posted the link to me in the avian section. Worth a punt. If we go to see some which are good will let you know.


There is an Avian section? Never seen that before.



oldtyme said:


> i know a lkad that got for sale
> 
> spangle hen + baby blue colour cock breeding pair
> 
> pair spangles hen +cock
> 
> pair olives hen + cock
> 
> lutino cock + rainbow hen
> 
> pair olives hen + cock
> 
> young pair budgies just paired hen + cock
> 
> 2 more young budgies
> 
> 2 fifes canarys yellow hen+ cock


Thanks, can you either post or PM me some more details please.


----------



## Andy

There are a few bird breeder auctions around York, Boroughbridge has a big one there will be loads of budgie breeders there.


----------



## selina20

You can get details off the budgerigar society. A lot of people that breed for show also breed pet type birds for fostering or to supply to a petshop


----------



## Nix

Andy and Selina - thanks for the messages, I'll pass the details on to my friend. She has sensibly decided to wait until she moves house (within the next 6-8 weeks) before buying a bird so she doesn't have to uproot it.

Thanks again for the info.


----------

